# Sarku Japan: Chicken Teriyaki?



## als24

Recently I have fallen in love a local mall's food court-joint Sarku (also known as Sakkio) Japan's Teriyaki Chicken. It's a nice, quick little deal where they grill up the chicken in front of you and then pour on the teriyaki sauce and serve it over rice and veggies. Quick and seems fresh enough. It's not a bad price for me, just a bad drive and I am clueless as to how they make it. I've tried a couple of times, and I can't even come close. Hopefully someone knows this cause I'm dying to know; seems so versatile if paired with the right sides and setting. I'm stumped on:

#1. The Teriyaki sauce itself. I can come reasonably close, but mine is too powerful or something. It has just the right amount of flavor to it and I can't get it. They don't marinate the chicken in it (as far as I can tell), they just pour it on but it gives a deep but not overpowering flavor to the chicken even when extra is put on. 

#2. The chicken texture. They use these little (breast I'm assuming) bites, but the thing that I am absolutely clueless on is what it sits in. When they scoop it out in front of you, it looks like they have some sort of coating on it--not a marinade or a sauce, but a coating.

Getting me hungry just thinking...

Anyone who has some help for me, thanks in advance.


----------



## mezzaluna

Betcha the chicken is marinated in the same solution as the frozen chicken breasts in the supermarket. Is the texture ultra-tender, almost mushy?


----------



## anneke

Have you asked them? It's a ligitimate question. After all, you could have a food allergy...


----------



## plissken

My dad ran a teriyaki restaurant for about 5 years or so. I was still young back then but I do remember ginger and sugar were involved...soy sauce as well. I remember my dad heating it up in a big pot....


----------



## cakerookie

Love Sarku! We have one at a local mall here. But I cannot tell you anything about the preparation of the food. Sorry.....


----------



## keitaro427

Hello,

I am a chef who worked for a Sarku Japan for 4 years while in High School. I learned every recipe they ever had, and remember them off by heart. For legal reasons, I cannot give you EXACT recipes, but I can lead you on the path to the ever-elusive Sarku (or Sakkio, as it was called when I worked there) Chicken Teriyaki.

First, the chicken. It's thigh meat, people. A breast will never come close to the texture (or moisture level) you are seeking. Specifically, boneless/skinless YOUNG chicken thigh meat. Since I have found it difficult to purchase this for home cooking, you will have to buy a big package of chicken thighs and remove the bones and skin. (leave SOME of the fat, it is necessary and you will understand why later) Cut your chicken into bite-sized pieces (preferably while it is still partially frozen).

Second, the chicken IS marinated. But not in teriyaki sauce. The sauce in and of itself could take up an entire chapter of a novel, but we'll touch on that later. Put your chicken in a large tupperware container. Add water, cooking sherry, granulated garlic, vegetable oil, white pepper, and soy sauce. Again, can't give out exacts, but try a ratio of 4 water to 1 soy sauce to 1 oil. A decent amount of pepper, and just a tiny bit of garlic (granulated garlic is strong, and the finished product should have an UNDERTONE of garlic, but not a FLAVOR of garlic). Add more liquid than you think you need - the chicken will "drink" a lot of this fluid. Put on a pair of gloves and massage the **** out of this, combining all the ingredients, and coating all the chicken. If the chicken is still too frozen, let it set for a while to thaw, and then massage it.

FUN LITTLE BIT OF KNOWLEDGE:_ We at Sakkio used to refer to this process as "pushing" the chicken - until a goofy man from the Sarku/Sakkio Head Office refered to it as "massaging" the chicken. So I use the term "massage" with a smirk and a tongue-in-cheek inside joke._

"Massage" your chicken every few hours, and allow it to marinate in the fridge overnight. Yes, overnight. You didn't think something so wonderful was going to be made up in 5 mintues, did you?! Plus, the path to making good teriyaki sauce is long and tedious - so you will need that day to contemplate the chemistry of SAUCE.

TRUE Sakkio sauce was composed of only five components. That's right. Just five. The problem there lies within the fact that ONE of the ingredients is extremely complicated to make and nearly impossible to duplicate: the soup base. You read correctly, folks - the ultimate secret ingredient in Sakkio sauce is a complex soup stock simmered in a GIANT sauce pot overnight. The soup itself was a myriad of ingredients, many of them scraps, from the Sakkio kitchen. Beef trimmings and bones, carrots, onions, cabbage pieces, pulverized ginger fingers, smashed whole garlic bulbs, and more stacked into the pot - which was then topped off with water. The result, after a nights worth of simmering and straining - was a somewhat fatty golden-colored BROTH OF LIFE, packed with nutrients and a distinctive flavor, which, like so many other Sakkio items, carried untertones of many things but the flavor of nothing. The stock itself made a glorious breakfast when simply poured over rice, and gave the lucky diner a days worth of energy.

While you are obviously welcome to experiment with a "from scratch" Sakkio soup base, you will save time, money, and broken spirits by cheating your way out of it. The Sakkio stock was a one of a kind creation, and unless you have access to an Asian kitchen, a ginormous sauce pot, and about sixty-five years of Chinese culinary know-how - your stock will always come out stinking up your home, and tasting like oily over-cooked cabbage/onion water. Trust me.

I recommend getting yourself a good chicken stock, one that is NOT salty (these flavors must be DEEP, but not OVERPOWERING), and simmering it with some roughly chopped ginger and garlic, thus giving you a tasty Asian-flavoured soup. If you can find an Asian stock to work with that already incorporates these flavors - even better!

Once you have an acceptable soup (remember - NOT salty - we will be adding plenty of salt element in a moment. Your soup should be flavorful, but rediculously bland at the same time), it's time to go to town. Both Kikkomann Soy AND Terkiyaki sauce are used here, in a ratio of about 3 parts teriyaki to one part soy. The soup should be about 60% of your total product, with the soy/teriyaki mix making up the rest.

Next it's time for the sweetening of the beast. This comes, not from honey (as I have heard suggested), but from brown sugar. Since there are not any numbers here, the amount is difficult to guage - I recommend warming your sauce over a burner and slowly adding brown sugar until you are satisfied with the level of sweetness.

Now you have yourself a sweet and savory brown sauce that is just DYING to be drizzled over grilled chicken.... but wait.... this sauce is very watery - not the lovely "sticks to every bite" consistency that you crave? Fear not! A quick slurry (mixture of cornstarch and cold water) will do the trick nicely.

Bring your sauce up to a boil and SLOWLY - REALLY SLOWLY - add some of your slurry. The consistency is very important here, and there is no turning back. Stir in your slurry with a wire whisk, as to not create any lumps. Give it thirty seconds or so to accept the starches and thicken up. Your sauce should ONLY be thick enough to leave a glaze on the spoon, or stick to the side of the pot if you splash a little up there - no thicker. If it's still like water, add a little slurry. If it follows the aforementioned properties, you're sauce is done. Congratulations. You have just developed a beautiful, beautiful thing.

This sauce can be refridgerated overnight while your chicken marinates, or made up the same day that you are cooking - it matters not because you will have to warm it up for serving either way (careful to warm it slowly and stir frequently - once thickened, the sauce will want to burn very easily).

Now back to the lovely chicken. You have now "massaged" and marinated your chicken overnight, and it's time to mix it. Mix it. As in with a mixer. Or, if you are REALLY lucky, a Kitchenaid Mixer with a dough hook. Or ANY mixer with a dough hook. This is a huge step that cannot be deleted, so don't even think about it. The chicken/marinade mix needs to run at least a 30 minute course through the mixer on a slow setting. You will know it is done because all of the fat will be separated to look almost like fatty off-white snow, and the whole mix will look like pukey slop. This is good. Trust me.

Once your chicken is a slop that you wouldn't even want to feed to the pigs, it's high time you fired up a flat-top grill (one of those electric ones will do nicely). You are shooting for 500 degrees, which, is probably the highest setting on most of those grills. Be SURE that the grill is SUPER hot before adding your chicken - if you have access to a infared thermometer, this would be an excellent time to whip that gadget out and impress all of your neighbors.

Add a bit of vegetable oil to your grill and spread it out with a steel spatula. Add a scoop of your chicken slop (enough to decently cover the grill, but not so much as to dramatically kill the heat) - and spread it into a nice thin layer with your spatula. Use a chopping motion to do this, DO NOT flatten the chicken with the broad end of the tool. PLEASE. You've come this far, don't ruin it now!

Cook the first side of the chicken until golden brown and delicious - about 3 mintues. Don't play with it. Just let it grill and carmelize. Then flip and do the same with the second side. When both sides of the chicken are finished, add a happy scoop of your sauce and use your spatula and a tine fork (like you would use for grilling) to chop up your chicken teriyaki into lovely bite-sized pieces. Allow to cook for another 30 seconds or so, and plate onto your rice and/or veggies. Add another ladle of sauce, and you are in Sarku/Sakkio heaven.

Play with it a bit. You WILL develop the right flavors. Don't be afraid to experiment, and don't get frustrated if your first batch isn't a Food Court delicacy.

Any questions / comments / misc. trivia - feel free to ask.

Sayonara!


----------



## mikelm

Keitaro-
Copied your entire almost-recipe and am gonna try it.

Help and info like this is what makes this site. 

Thanks and welcome.

Fun read, too. Every think about writing a cookbook? :lips: 

Mike


----------



## myplaceoryours

The only question I have about the posted recipe is that all of the dietary information I've read about Sakkio Chicken indicates it has zero grams of sugar so I don't understand the brown sugar ingredient.


----------



## notoriouslyken

OMG!! Thanks for this recipe. I think I am actually addicted to Sarku's teriyaki Chicken. I have tried to replicate it numerous times without success using both breast and thigh meat. Any clue on the hot sauce they offer too? I always dump 2 of those on top of the chicken (with extra sauce). I love it spicy.


----------



## dimnicholas

thank you for recipe. how about salad that they have.. and rice white and golden color???

could you give me recipe for these??

Olga
my e-mail address is [email protected]


----------



## devilnuts

This is something I figured out by accident about 6 months ago. I was shopping on a tight budget, and I came across a package of skinless/boneless thighs that were on sale. I chopped them up and voila! Perfect in rice/ stir fry.


----------



## phatch

This is the joy of the nutrition information rules. 

First to consider is serving size of the sauce. It was probably something on the order of a tablespoon. If you look at the instructions for this recipe, in a tablespoon of sauce, there will be very little sugar. Some sugar but very little. If the amount of sugar is under a gram in the serving size portion, rounding rules apply and they can declare it as zero. 

And so zero calorie food is born as well.


----------



## ninja_59

Hi

Mine may not be japanese but the taste is honestly excellent


Tériaki Marinade

This is my adaptation, I was in a rush to eat


1/4 cup soya sauce

1/4 cup honey

3/4 cup canola oil

2 tablespoon of wine vinegar

2 garlic cloves ( minced )

4 french shallots( I use french shallots ), minced very finely


1/4 teaspoon of fresh ginger


Mix all ingredients & marinate 4 hrs to 48 hrs( in the fridge )

This marinade is good for all types of meats & poultry


This marinade is worth trying out, the taste is simply divine


Cheers :beer:


----------



## steelydan12

hi just want to know if it is the same procedure for the beef teriyaki need help guys ty.:chef:


----------



## ninja_59

I tried both, chicken & beef, tastes great


----------



## jaguart

Try adding a little miso paste to your no-sodium chicken stock for the soup/sauce base. Miso also has a "deep but subtle flavor" and I detect that the Sakkio Sauce probably has it in its "mystery soup" concoction.

Miso paste is a japanese staple used in soups and sauces. It doesn't take much of it to get a flavorful effect.

In your next attempt at the above creation, add just a teaspoon of miso paste to the sauce, or try smaller amounts until you get the desired taste. Miso is _salty_ as well as the soy and teriyaki , (it's made from fermented soy beans mixed with sea salt) _so not too much._


----------



## keitaro427

Dear Beloved Readers;

Browsing through myriads of short stories and articles that I have composed - some published, and some not - I stumbled across an ancient tome of wisdom entitled "The Secret to Sarku Success". Returning to this site for the first time in several years, an opportunity presents itself to reply to the ideas, questions, and suggestions that have come along the way.

First and foremost would be the ever-elusive, yet succulent "Beef Sukiyaki". At least that's the title they gave it when I was amongst the Sakkio ranks. I've noticed that some of the locations are actually referring to it as "Beef Teriyaki", which may finally remove a small thorn that has poked my side for neigh on ten years, as anyone who has a fundamental understanding of Japanese cuisine knows that nothing at Sakkio / Sarku qualifies as Sukiyaki. [They also claimed to have "Soba Noodles" and "Maki Rolls", which were really Wei-Chuan brand Chinese noodles and vegetable spring rolls, respectively, but the all-powerful powers-that-be at the Sakkio head office had the foresight to realize that the average Westerner wouldn't know the difference and wanted to see lots of Japanese-ISH words on the menu... Clever.]

As anyone who frequents Sarku and/or tries to re-create it at home could imagine, the Beef Sukiyaki is grilled and sauced in the same fashion as the Chicken Teriyaki. The difference, therefore, must lie in the preparation itself. And it does.

Start with flank steak or skirt steak, partially frozen but thawed enough to cut would be best. Trim the beef lean, leaving little to no fat behind. Next, slice the beef thin, somewhere in the realm of 1/8 inch - against the grain of the meat - at a slight angle if you are skilled enough [this gives a better surface-area ratio to said meat product, thus creating a more tender final product]. Place your sliced steak in a large metal mixing bowl and season to your own taste [this will take some tweaking on your part] with the following ingredients:

-a fairly large glug of vegetable oil
-a fairly small glug of high-quality pure sesame oil
-black pepper
-salt
-pinch of sugar
-paprika
-granulated garlic
-a splash of burgundy or port
-a conservative sprinkling of cornstarch to bind it all together

With a pair of gloves on, get down and dirty. Mix and mash the **** out of your beef. And when you think you're done, mix and mash it some more. After all, you are tenderizing it in the process. I take it in handfulls and slam it into the bowl, and crush it in my hands. Don't be afraid to manhandle it. You WILL be rewarded.

When you are done, the beef should be a bit glossy, and stick together nicely with the off-white combination of marinade ingredients and oils. You should be able to form it into a nice ball that will stay together. If it falls apart, you haven't mixed enough and reinstate full-on beef abuse. If there is residual liquid, they you may have overdone the "wet" ingredients in the marinade mix. Go easy on the booze.

Form your steak concoction into balls just slightly smaller than a baseball. I would assume in the range of 4 to 6 ounces, because I would like to believe you will get 3 or 4 servings out of a pound of beef. Cover and refridgerate said "steak-balls" for a few hours, or more ideally if you have the time, overnight.

When you are ready, crank your flat-top grill as high as it will go (or, if you are as crazy as I am, slap a giant piece of cast-iron over the searing hot coals of an open fire - the way it would have been done before the Meiji Restoration). With tongs and a tea towel, spread a fine layer of oil on your cooktop and give it a minute or so to heat back up.

Slap your beef ball on the grill and use a spatula to flatten and spread it out. Once you have it spread into a nice thin layer, LEAVE IT ALONE! Don't touch it, press it, or manipulate it in any other way for the next 2 to 3 minutes, or until you can sneak up a corner of the steak and see that it has a glorious charred undercarriage. Turn only once, and grill for an addition 2 or 3 minutes, until side B matches side A [...you get the picture]. If you want sliced mushrooms (which I do), now is the time to throw them on top. Slather on a scoop of your awe-inspiring Teriyaki Sauce (you DID remember to make it, right? Refer to my original article "The Secret To Sarku Success", if necessary). Mix up with your spatulas for just a minute, long enough to soften the mushrooms and get the sauce good and hot.

Plate up over top of a generous helping of rice and sauted veggie, and go to town. Perfect. Wonderful. A Teriyaki-fueled paradise for the taste buds.

~Enjoy~

A few side notes before I bid you adeau.

I would like to thank everyone for their kind words in regards to the first segment of this series, it certainly inspired the second. My apologies that it took so long to follow up, and rest-assured that if this second segment shows interest or sparks questions, I will continue more quickly (perhaps with the recipe for the vegetable spring rolls or tempura ).

Reading some of the feedback:

Sakkio's recipe for the soup base that makes up the majority of the teriyaki sauce never contained miso, but the addition of miso could certainly add depth, and if nothing else, (gasp) a bit more authentic Japanese flair.

I really don't know the exact recipe for Sakkio's Hot Sauce. I do know that it contained "Tuong Ot Toi Viet Nam" Vietnamese Chili Sauce, watered down with something, and sweetened a bit, but I am unsure of exact ingredients. This particular recipe was deligated to the 50-something year old Chinese wife of the owner, and I only caught glimpses of the production. I also was in love with this hot sauce, both for spring rolls and as a topping for stir-fry to give it a "kick", so I can feel the pain of those who cannot replicate it. Perhaps I'll give it a go...

It's been nearly six years since I have even worked for Sakkio Japan, and it amazes me the impact this estabishment has had on me. Not only did I start my career as a chef there, learning the fundamentals of the restaurant / hospitality industry, but here I am years later still contemplating the procedures and enlightening a hungy world to the wonders that are... SAKKIO.

Take this knowledge and remember:

"To consume is to survive, to eat is to truly LIVE"

Regards,

K. Hitchens


----------



## sargon

A very big thank you to K. Hitchens for the chicken teriyaki post near the beginning of this thread. I took meticulous notes from that post and formed it into general guidelines to prepare this fantastic dish. After three attempts I have achieved something very close to Sarku if not spot on. The marinade for the chicken to sit in overnight is fairly easy and it is surprising how much liquid the chicken will "drink". It is the brown sauce that is much more difficult. My first attempt resulted in a very spicy sauce that was nothing like the Sarku sauce….although the aftertaste was familiar. The second attempt was just too sweet. In the pot it tasted fine but once it was added to the chicken, the sweetness factor really took off. On my third attempt everything combined to be nearly identical to the dish we buy at our local mall. My son (age 9) is a huge fan of Sarku's chicken teriyaki so I used him and other family members to judge the results. Everyone agreed, nearly identical if not right on. If anyone is interested, please respond here and I'll post the recipe I formulated and refined. Again, thank you very much K. Hitchens.

Dean


----------



## salight

Thank you for the post and all of the helpful directions it contained. I do have to admit that I am still struggling to get the sauce spot on. I would love to try your refined recipe Dean!


----------



## ven311

I have also made this sauce twice, the second try being much better than the first but still not "spot on". Dean, I am very interested to see, as I am sure many others are, the recipe you came up with. 

Thanks


----------



## gnnairda

I would love to see your recipe as I wouldnt mind tasting some real japanese food. I've only had the cheap stuff T_T but yeah, someone's experience can also be mine


----------



## sargon

Well, here it is for all to enjoy. I have to admit, in the stock pot on the stove the brown sauce has a rather sharp flavor to it. But once it's added to the chicken in a hot fry pan it really mellows out. With that in mind:

*Marinade:*
1 C Water
1/8 C Cooking Sherry
3/4 tsp diced garlic
1 1/4 tsp white pepper
1/4 C Kikkoman Low Sodium Soy Sauce
1/4 C Olive Oil

*Brown Sauce:*
2 1/2 C Unsalted Chicken Stock (I used Kitchen Basics)
3/4 C + 2 T Kikkoman Teriyaki Sauce
1/4 C + 2 T Kikkoman Low Sodium Soy Sauce
1 Clove Garlic
1 Thin Slice Ginger Root
3/4 C + 2 T Brown Sugar

To prepare the brown sauce, slice the garlic clove into 3 or 4 slices and add to the chicken stock with the ginger root. Heat slowly stirring frequently on med/low until warm. Promptly remove the garlic and ginger. Leaving the ginger in too long at this point will really add a spicy flavor to it so be careful not to leave it in too long. Add remaining ingredients and slowly bring to a light boil stirring constantly. Then, stir vigorously while you thicken it with the corn starch/water mixture mentioned by K. Hitchens.

I just made this recipe again a few days ago and the results were excellent. Follow the "massaging" hints and pan-frying technique and other helpful tips by K. Hitchens along with this recipe and hopefully you will end up with something very close to the Sarku flavor. If anyone has any other suggestions on modifying this recipe, please post here.

Dean


----------



## gnnairda

Never tried "sarku" but maybe when I taste it somewhere when traveling I can say "I made this before!" :lol:
Thanks a lot


----------



## cookingeek

I will test this recipe tonite !

Will follow Sargon's recipe !


----------



## bobdole369

I used very closely to the above list of ingredients. My difference in cooking: I used roughly chopped ginger and a half clove in the marinade. I also used a thumb sized piece of ginger roughly chopped in the finishing sauce, and warmed it up on med low. Once ginger took over as the primary taste (about 4 minutes) - I took 95% of it out with a slotted spoon. Most of the garlic remained. 

This is very good! My wife commented immediately: "It's not Sakkio or Sarku, but if there was a place in the flea market or the next mall over called "Sarkiu", they would serve this there. " i.e. It was close enough to fool a lot of people, but not her. 

I feel I had too much ginger in the finishing sauce. I was also not able to mix the chicken thoroughly (was at home, only had dough hooks on a hand mixer and no stand, so I mixed for like 10 minutes.) I used a frypan with a touch of veg oil and a drop of sesame oil over high heat - once it started to smoke I threw in a layer of chicken, having dripped off just a bit of the marinade. Cooked a while just shaking the pan to keep it from sticking, then flipped as a unit over. 

Other than too gingerry, I think the chicken itself came out fairly close to the Sarku product. 

I used some "wide lo mein" noodles fromt he grocery (no proper soba), napa, bok choy, snow peas and julienned carrots. I also fried the noodles in veg oil in a wok, added some soy to brown it up. Then the veg went in and I fried it all together. Served the chicken on top of this, and then poured a few scoops of the sauce. 

6/10 in similarity to Sarku - I think I could get to 

8/10 in taste. 

2/10 in presentation (I did NOT like the look of the marinade, and the way the chicken is completely random is just not aesthetically pleasing to me. No real way to help this other than to just drown it in sauce and try to make up for it with some veg fun)


----------



## loueber

I am a recent Vegetarian, but used to eat this teriaki chicken at least 2 times a week.
I will be trying this recipe with Tofu since i am having a teriaki chicken withdrawal . lol.
I am new to cooking tofu, so it will be difficult. But i think at this point being so hungry, i will be satisfied. 
If anyone has any tofu frying tips with this recipe please advise. I know i will have to use imitation chicken stock but hey, its better then nothing...
thanks for this recipe.


----------



## pattyl1513

I had to join this site so that I can say THANK YOU to Keitaro427 and Sargon for their recipe for Sarku Japan Teriyaki Chicken. Its AWESOME, tastes exactly like the original!!!
I'd love to know the reason for the mixing method, you know putting the chicken in my mixer and mixing with the dough hook for 30 minutes....Seemed strange, but hey I wanted it to taste just like Sarku, so I did it, and I'm just curious what it does for the meat.
Anyway, THANK YOU for the perfect recipe and instructions!!!!!eace:


----------



## paganegyptian

Don't forget the baking soda, a half teaspoon per pound of chicken. Baking soda acts as a tenderizing agent. I always liked to use a full teaspoon per pound at Sakkio/Sarku. Also use White pepper, not black, We used Black for the Beef. Dont forget to allow at least 2 hours marinade time, the longer the better. As a relative of a Former Owner of both a Sarku and a Sakkio Japan, my most sought after was my White Sauce Recipe which was constructed by our own recipe, that I am allowed to share here.

White Sauce,
We used a Wok and boiled Ketchup, Granulated Garlic, brown and white sugar, water, paprika for color and small amount of Lemon juice. brought to a boil then cooled.  We then added it 2/3 by volume, to 1/3 Mayo. Mixed it well.  Corporate Office wanted this Recipe badly and for free, it took days of trial and error to get it perfect, and they wont get it voluntarily.  Out store went from #101 ranked to #17 in 3 years. 


I wont give exact amounts, as we used ingredients by the gallon.  I recommend using ingredients by the cup for home use. It is shelf stable if you add lemon juice for several hours. not like it lasted that long. lol


----------



## keitaro427

You are all very welcome.  It is my pleasure to share these recipes and I am delighted to see that so many people have taken matters into their own hands and adapted things to their own tastes and needs.  I would like to note that the gentleman that posted about adding a little bit of baking soda to your marinade is absolutely correct.  It is one of those minor details that I forgot over the years, and it really does aid in making the chicken more tender.  Just be very careful with it.  A little bit will go a long way, and the last thing that you want is your chicken actually TASTING like baking soda.  Even to a thirty-pound batch we only added a relatively small amount, so certainly less than a teaspoon (probably more between a half tsp and a quarter tsp).
One of the post replies asked about the process of mixing the chicken in a mixer and what role it played.  Although I have had decent results just hand-mixing the chicken when I was in a hurry, it seems to me that this heavy mixing really tenderizes the chicken and really works the marinade deep into the fibers of the meat.  It also removes the fat from the meat and causes it to break down and become very white in color, something my old Chinese boss referred to as "snow".  When the fat is this way, it melts the second it hits the heat, gives the chicken more to "fry" in, and subsequently is no longer on the chicken - ensuring a minimal amount of "fatty" pieces and a very succulent, juicy end product.
You will find, too, that chicken marinated and prepared in this way can be used for any Asian stir-fry application.  Even if you purchase pre-made grocery store sauce, your meal will benefit greatly from this method.  You can even fry up the marinated chicken as-is and use in chicken fried rice or chicken lo mein recipes.


----------



## greatful4k

I'm in Patti's boat!! I just joined this site because I see Keitaro recently posted a comment to this thread and I want an opportunity to personally (sorta speak) express my sincerest grattitude for the post on STChicken. Not only was this recipe fun to read, the final product far exceded my initial expectation. I can only attribute any flaw, to my own "rookiness".

I haved used the recipe once, so far. I currently have 2 pounds of delicious chicken thigh slop in the refridgerator, which has been "hydrating" for approximately 36 hours. My ginger root is simmering as I type... .... ... 

Sorry lost myself... but again... Thanks Keitaro.


----------



## keitaro427

Thanks again, I will add more of my recipes and insight very soon.


----------



## mikey32142

Hello everybody, I have recently tried this recipe and I fell one ingredient is missing. The sauce seems right and the chicken marinade seems ok but what is the yellow butter with green stuff called that the sarku japan people put on the grill while they are cooking? And also, what about the stuff they squirt out onto the chicken? Those seem like necessary ingredients.


----------



## chef_matt

What kind of sugar you using in the terri?  I always used brown sugar.


----------



## Guest

Has anyone tried  looking at cooking with dog on you tube? I use the teriyaki recipe form one of the videos and it always turns out great ...the secret is sake!  It goes great with gyoza....great now I'm hungry!

- Teriyaki Sauce -
2 tbsp Soy sauce
2 tbsp Mirin
4 tbsp Sake
1/2 tbsp Sugar


----------



## chef_matt

Which sake did you use? there are so many different types?


----------



## Guest

Use only sakes in your cooking that you would drink! It is just like cooking with wine. Don't use the best but if you don't like the flavor don't put it in you food. It is meant to enhance the flavors and well ....you can finish the bottle with your meal  I personally like a dry sake in my teriyaki but I would try some out see what works for you.


----------



## barbie7034

So... do u remember the "maki sauce" that used to come with the maki rolls in a little plastic cup?  It's was a sweet very citrusy sauce,,, seemed to have a bit of OJ in it perhaps... loved it... they stopped carrying it years ago and only offered cheap duck sauce... do you know how to duplicate it?


----------



## ppoll1973

you forgot massaging the chicken with cornstarch!


----------



## vanessa1982

hey there i ate this food and it was so good and i'm trying to cook this food at home..

i will have a home party in 2 weeks..my sister will be married so is there any chance please can you give me the receipt of this food? so i can buy some stuff and cook it at home.

my e-mail address is [email protected]

you can e-mail me if you like also..

i'll be waiting your e-mail..

thank you..

Vanessa

Florida..


----------



## bonnie7115

It really depends on the location you go to for the Sarku chicken.  I fell in love with it in Denver, but moved to Westfield Mall,  Montgomery Co. MD.  This location is NOT good.  Gives it a bad name.


----------



## patriciagb

Dean dear,

please please please share the recipe, i'm dying to try it!!!!! i live in oxford, england so i have not ever heard of the place you are talking about. everyone is raving about the yumminess of the teriyaki chicken so i would be ever so grateful to have it!!!!!!!! thanks lots!!!!!!!

Patricia


----------



## janachen

[h3]Here's the step by step and ingredients:[/h3][h3]Ingredients:[/h3]
3/4 pounds chicken breasts or thighs
2 Tbsp sake (rice wine)
4 Tbsp soy sauce
4 Tbsp mirin (sweet rice wine)
2 Tbsp sugar
*grated ginger
[h3]Preparation:[/h3]
Poke chicken using a fork. Mix other ingredients in a bowl. Marinate the chicken in the mixture for 15 minutes in the refrigerator. Heat some vegetable oil in a frying pan. First, fry the skin side of the chicken on medium heat until the skin is browned. Turn the chicken over to fry the other side on low heat. Pour the sauce used to marinate chicken in the pan. Cover the pan and steam cook the chicken on low heat until done. Remove the lid and simmer until the sauce becomes thick. Stop the heat. Slice the chicken and serve on a plate. Pour thickened sauce over the teriyaki chicken. Garnish with grated ginger if you would like.

you can find terriyaki in all japanese retaurant.

halal restaurants singapore


----------



## paulnye

Does anyone have a suggestion how I can construct my own flat griddle? The sarku booth in the mall uses a large flat griddle that I am assuming gets very hot. It must be gas.
Last year I purchased a sizzle-q which sits on top of an outdoor grill. The downside is it's small, and doesn't get that hot because it sits too high from the burners.
Some have suggested to place a large piece of stainless steel on the grill. The edges would need to be folded up an inch all around to keep in the grease. Still would need to get it close enough to the burners to reach 500deg
Alternatively, could I simply grill the chicken on my outdoor grill without the flat surface? And then once cooked, slice it up? Maybe it needs to be cooked in the marinade. Any advice would be appreciated

Paul


----------



## paulnye

So after searching, I found this contraption on Amazon -> 
The reviews suggest its best bang for the buck. Its a 36" portable Griddle that runs on propane and costs less than $300 with free delivery


----------



## paulnye

Can I freeze the brown sauce?

I just made the recipe and it came out fantastic. I made a little too much brown sauce and was wondering if I could freeze it.


----------



## homemadecook

Yes you can, but expect it the quality of the sauce you made it fresh will not be the same as before.


----------



## search24ma

Please PM me the same.


----------



## longshotx

I tried Sargon's recipe and was pleasantly surprised. I don't have a mixer with dough hooks so I just took some chicken tenderloins threw them in the blender and pulse chopped it, until it looked like slop. Then I added the marinade pulse blended it again for 1-2 seconds and put it all in the freezer for 20 minutes. I didn't have time to wait 2-3 hours but even so the chicken was deliciously marinated. You could really taste the subtle flavors even without the brown sauce. I also used the minced ginger in the tube (Publix sells it near the veggies) but I only used a little over 1/2 a teaspoon. The results were perfect. Ate the terriyaki chicken with steamed cabbage, carrots, and onions over jasmine rice. Delicious. Thanks Sargon and the rest of you.


----------



## pcdocstl

I have to say, I also joined the site to just say thank you to all of you, reading the comments from everyone helped me develop my own recipe for this great treasure. My wife and I eat Sarku every time we go to the mall, and I always watched wondering if I myself could recreate this masterpiece. With everything everyone has contributed I enjoy trying, as I type this I am working on my second attempt, and am this time going to attempt my own fried rice instead of Rice in a box...lol. I know about the day old rice, but am having a hard time deciphering if fish sauce or oyster sauce is the key to authentic asian, everything I read is 50/50 fish or oyster. I am giving a go with Jasmine rice and fish sauce. One of the kids walked in when I got back from the store and turned his nose up at the fish sauce, it does stink. But anyway got off track, thank you all, and hopefully my second attempt is just a little better than the first (everyone liked the first, so the second should be great)


----------



## pcdocstl

I have to say, I also joined the site to just say thank you to all of you, reading the comments from everyone helped me develop my own recipe for this great treasure. My wife and I eat Sarku every time we go to the mall, and I always watched wondering if I myself could recreate this masterpiece. With everything everyone has contributed I enjoy trying, as I type this I am working on my second attempt, and am this time going to attempt my own fried rice instead of Rice in a box...lol. I know about the day old rice, but am having a hard time deciphering if fish sauce or oyster sauce is the key to authentic asian, everything I read is 50/50 fish or oyster. I am giving a go with Jasmine rice and fish sauce. One of the kids walked in when I got back from the store and turned his nose up at the fish sauce, it does stink. But anyway got off track, thank you all, and hopefully my second attempt is just a little better than the first (everyone liked the first, so the second should be great)


----------



## airsidelimo

i really wana try this


----------



## sharyn

i would love to have your recipe for sarku/terryaki chicken asap...it's my grandson's favorite meal!  thanks!


----------



## anderson evans

I tried the whole shebang the other day- The taste was dead on, but the consistency of my brown sauce was WAY off.. I didnt know how much cornstarch slurry to add and it ended up turning out like jello after it cooled. Next time I'll add only a very little amount.  Also I substituted a cooking red wine for the cooking sherry with good results. Thanks to everyone who posted the recipes and directions for this!


----------



## kevin0101

i really like that you helping people who cooking at home.but can you give me some advice or suggestions about opening a business like sarku japan express.they asking just for franchise fee $30.000.00 and person like with the limited funds can not afford $200.000.00 for 300.000.00.i want to open my own chicken teriyaki express.


----------



## chefedb

My suggestion is get a lot of food business knowlege before putting mony down. Or get a partner who knows food business.


----------



## k3c3t3

Sargon,

Thank you very much for posting this recipe. When you talk about the Brown Sauce, does 3/4 C + 2 T Kikkoman Teriyaki Sauce mean 3/4 of a Cup + 2 Tablespoons of Kikkoman Teriyaki Sauce?

t*Brown Sauce:*
2 1/2 C Unsalted Chicken Stock (I used Kitechen Basics)
3/4 C + 2 T Kikkoman Teriyaki Sauce
1/4 C + 2 T Kikkoman Low Sodium Soy Sauce
1 Clove Garlic
1 Thin Slice Ginger Root
3/4 C + 2 T Brown Sugar

Any help is appreciated...


----------



## sargon

K3c3t3, that is correct - 3/4 Cup + 2 Tablespoons.


----------



## gamer89

First off I would love to thank Keitaro427 for his recipes. My family and I enjoy them very much. But I have personally ran into two problems, trying to recreate the "BBQ" sauce used by Sarku Japan. My attempts have been closer to the darker version used about 7 years ago by my local Sarku Japan. I don't understand why the current version of their BBQ looks like well applesauce. If someone could explain this, it would be greatly appreciated. And lastly, I love the fried rice but every recipe out there i have tried ends up with it being overpowered by flavors that do not belong to the rice alone, any tips on how to come close to their fried rice?
I feel obligated to say to you all now, I am a terrible chef.


----------



## starcraft3108

awesome forum


----------



## david 1953

I would like to have your revised recipe.  thnx, david


----------



## scobur43

thanks dude.i was dieing because i never have any money and i could have that stuff for brec lunch and din.every day.im not kidding.it is omg.


----------



## isaacp

Can you please send me this recipe you have on the chicken teriyaki you made I love this food I want to try this so bad thank you for your time.


----------



## paulnye

Thanks to this forum and just for fun, I made short video clip of my Chicken Teriyaki experience. Thanks everyone who helped me get the recipe.


----------



## zojison

This is amazing. Just tried something similar last week, but i couldn't find chicken thights and had to use breast. Can't wait to try it hy the book at some point.


----------



## mcasey

Hi Dean,

Could you post the recipe?

Thanks!

M


----------



## sargon

Please see post #22.

Thanks,
Dean


----------



## julia sarver

How many pounds of chicken is used in post # 22 recipe? I can't find it in the thread.


----------



## petemccracken

Look back through the thread, the recipe has such details.


Julia Sarver said:


> How many pounds of chicken is used for this recipe?


----------



## poachee

Ok, so I tried this reciepe and I for the life of me cannot get my chicken to thicken.  I have to admit, I do not have a mixer, so by hand for the last 45 minutes I have been stirring chicken and it is not working.  I have the chicken, water, sherry, pepper and oil in the mixing bowl.  Am I missing an ingredient? 

Thanks


----------



## 808jono202

poachee said:


> Ok, so I tried this reciepe and I for the life of me cannot get my chicken to thicken. I have to admit, I do not have a mixer, so by hand for the last 45 minutes I have been stirring chicken and it is not working. I have the chicken, water, sherry, pepper and oil in the mixing bowl. Am I missing an ingredient?
> 
> Thanks


Cornstarch.


----------



## poachee

Cornstarch.  Thanks but at what point do I add that!  cornstarch!


----------



## lovecooking

Dean i would greatly appreciate it to know your side of the recipe! Thanks


----------



## rita mo

I know you posted a long time ago but wondering of you still have your recipe and can send it to me!

[email protected]

thanks!


----------



## michaelga

@ Love & Rita....

just go thru the thread from the start.   All the information is there and it's only 3 pages. 

Reading everything will also help you as you will get all the tips/hints and pointers. (and opinions)


----------



## steve tphc

Two thinks I think will help. One is Kikkoman Teriyaki Baste & _Glaze_, The second thing is to cook the chicken exceptional fast over high heat so it remains very tender. To insure it is moist, oil it before it is Barbequed over a smokey grill. The glaze is put on after the chicken cooks.


----------



## sandysg

I love the stir fried carrots, cabbage and broccoli served with the teriyaki.  Can you tell me what is squirted onto the griddle first before adding the vegetables?  Is it a flavored oil or just water to create steam?  Would like to know details on how to make them at home.


----------



## bakersdozen

[h1]anybody ever go on here? does anyone have a recipe for terryaki chicken bites?/img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif[/h1]


----------



## cheflayne

I have seen people on here go on and on and on.../img/vbsmilies/smilies/rollsmile.gif


----------



## tony vc

Has anybody bothered to ask one of the guys at Sarku about the recipe? If you ask the manager obviously you'll be out of luck but try to ask one of the guys who's at the grille. 
My local Sarkus have hispanic guys doing the grilling and, because I'm also hispanic, I know they won't mind telling you the ingredients used.


----------



## michaelga

Tony Vc said:


> Has anybody bothered to ask one of the guys at Sarku about the recipe? If you ask the manager obviously you'll be out of luck but try to ask one of the guys who's at the grille.
> My local Sarkus have hispanic guys doing the grilling and, because I'm also hispanic, I know they won't mind telling you the ingredients used.


Read the thread... the entire process and recipe is here. From one of the guys who did work at the Japanese commissary kitchen.


----------



## george cabrera

Could I have the recipe PLEASE!!!! [email protected]


----------



## george cabrera

@ Sargon...Could I have the recipe PLEASE!!!!


----------



## michaelga

Read the thread from the start - all the information you need is there.


----------



## moravec

I going to attempt to make this for 12 people......thought on how many thighs I should use per person for a serving....I bought boneless skinless thighs at Costco.


----------



## debbie m

We went to the Sarku Japan at the Tacoma mall for the first and LAST time. We had  the treriyaki  chicken with steamed rice. It was so greasy and tasteless.  I should have gotten my money back  I didn't know steamed rice could be greasy The film stayed in my mouth all day.


----------



## coberry007

i saw your post for your recipe for the Sarku sauce  can i have it please?


----------



## michaelga

Read the thread - all the information is there.


----------



## 5thseeker

Dean, thank you for your time refining this. I would love to try your recipe. Pls send when you can. Thanks!


----------



## sargon

5thSeeker said:


> Dean, thank you for your time refining this. I would love to try your recipe. Pls send when you can. Thanks!


You should really read this thread from the beginning to gather the mixing, marinating and preparation techniques. Post #22 is where you can find the recipe.

Thanks,

Dean


----------



## addylou1915

This meal is my favorite and I would love to have the recipe, may I try yours?


----------



## tomato fries

Dear Mr. Dean,

Plz send us your recipe, since i am also a lovely sakkio japan teriyaki, hopefully i  could make also at home , thank you in advance


----------



## deznado

@Keitaro427 For President!!!!!! If you're ever in Jacksonville, Florida, I'd love to bring you on my TV series.

VIPSquadENT[at]gmail[dot]com

Thanks for your responses!


----------



## azfireball56

Used the recipe provided by Sargon back on 8/7/09.

With some mods in procedures, here's what I got.(See images)




  








IMG_1425A.jpg




__
azfireball56


__
Jun 21, 2017












  








IMG_1409A.jpg




__
azfireball56


__
Jun 21, 2017












  








IMG_1415A.jpg




__
azfireball56


__
Jun 21, 2017












  








IMG_1424a.jpg




__
azfireball56


__
Jun 21, 2017








I did SousVide at 150 F for 3 hours after the marinade, then browned the chicken on a charcoal grill with some wood smoke. Brushed on the Brown Sauce while grilling, and at the end.

Very happy with outcome.


----------



## bloodymary

I wonder, is umami a secret ingredient in the original recipe?

I follow this chef on Facebook. She has a good recipe for Chinese BBQ chicken

http://www.recipetineats.com/chinese-chicken/





  








Chinese-BBQ-Chicken-4.jpg




__
bloodymary


__
Jun 23, 2017








Marinade:

2 garlic cloves , minced
2 tsp brown sugar
1 1/2 tbsp honey
1 1/2 tbsp hoisin sauce
2 tsp oyster sauce
1 ½ tbsp light soy sauce (or all purpose)
1/2 tsp Chinese five spice powder (Note 1)
1/2 tsp sesame oil (not critical)
Few drops red food colouring , optional


----------



## popbistro

1 pear puréed in the marinade. One zest of lemon and juice. This works well with larger cuts, but thin slicing do not marinade for more than 4 hours. You don't want ceviche.


----------



## PharmDofAnxiety

sargon said:


> A very big thank you to K. Hitchens for the chicken teriyaki post near the beginning of this thread. I took meticulous notes from that post and formed it into general guidelines to prepare this fantastic dish. After three attempts I have achieved something very close to Sarku if not spot on. The marinade for the chicken to sit in overnight is fairly easy and it is surprising how much liquid the chicken will "drink". It is the brown sauce that is much more difficult. My first attempt resulted in a very spicy sauce that was nothing like the Sarku sauce….although the aftertaste was familiar. The second attempt was just too sweet. In the pot it tasted fine but once it was added to the chicken, the sweetness factor really took off. On my third attempt everything combined to be nearly identical to the dish we buy at our local mall. My son (age 9) is a huge fan of Sarku's chicken teriyaki so I used him and other family members to judge the results. Everyone agreed, nearly identical if not right on. If anyone is interested, please respond here and I'll post the recipe I formulated and refined. Again, thank you very much K. Hitchens.
> 
> Dean


If you could please send me the recipe you came up with for the third attempt I would greatly appreciate it!


----------



## SonVolt

I created an account b/c of this kick-ass thread. Does K Hutchins still post here?


----------



## phatch

Tap on their icon, you can see when they were last active, unless it was a number of software host changes ago.


----------

